# Bikepacking Pics



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

I apologize in advance if this thread already exists but I couldn't find it. I thought it would be nice to see a couple pictures of peoples trips with some included info on the area/trip.
Having introduced the idea to the forum; last fall I had a window of five days to spend in The Bighorns of Wyoming and did a circumnavigation of The Cloud Peak Wilderness Area. Starting/finishing in Buffalo, Wy., the trip was self supported (not much out there but water) and the 240ish miles was accomplished in 4 1/2 days. A mix of trails, roads, and cross country made for a great trip with really nice scenery.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice...good idea for a post! Have passed through that part of WY and have always been intrigued.


----------



## Loose (Jan 5, 2015)

Some Pics from the Ozark this past August. I need to take more pictures when I am on trail.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Geraldv9 said:


> last fall I had a window of five days to spend in The Bighorns of Wyoming and did a circumnavigation of The Cloud Peak Wilderness Area.


That is probably more remote wilderness than 99.9 % of this forum will ever see. Awesome! 
Were you concerned about the lions, tigers and bears?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

A few weeks ago: 3 days in Lockhart Basin, riding and exploring on foot. Water is scarce. 
Surly Krampus w Revelate stuff, more than 30 days bikepacking on this rig/gear over the years.

image by kullaberg631, on Flickr

image by kullaberg631, on Flickr

image by kullaberg631, on Flickr


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

*Iceland*

















































































Best trip of my life. All images by little old me - Christophe Noel

You can read the whole 12 page write up about my two week romp in overland journal.com, the 2015 Gear Issue.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Hmmm...I'm having problems trying to find your Iceland write up. Do you have a direct link to your story? Your trip sounds wonderful!


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

It's in the 2015 Gear Guide issue of Overland Journal, the most recent edition, but in print.


----------



## Trailryder42 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Bikepacking the CT*

Bikepacked the first 2 sections of the Colorado Trail last summer. Bike is a 2013 Kona Satori.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome pictures/stories everyone! :thumbsup: Gerald your pics make me miss Wyoming, I lived in Teton Co for a few years.


----------



## kep1974 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Fall Bikepacking*

I've been meaning to post trip reports for a while now. Perhaps a few pics will suffice.
I live in LA and have been doing some local trips. The first was a 3 day trip around Mount Wilson and the second was a 2 day trip outside of Ojai.
Mount Wilson:


----------



## kep1974 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Ojai*


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kep1974, Nice pics and area. I had no idea the Ojia area was that mountainous…looks like some nice riding. What is the water situation like? Can a longer trip be linked together? Riding destination during the winter months (for us northerners looking for a winter ride)? Thank you


----------



## kep1974 (Oct 9, 2013)

It was my first time there and I wasn't prepared for how rugged it was. I got a late start and had to camp at 5,800 ft. because I ran out of light. Luckily, I found a pond as a (gross) water source. If you can camp at lower elevations water seems to be consistent.
I feel like I've just scratched the surface of this area. I planned my route based off of the Tour de Los Padres route which is available as a GPX route online. The guy who plans TDLP, Erin, encouraged me to check it out. I'll definitely be going back in the next couple of months.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing desert ride. Guess where?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going to guess Israel


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Ya, the link at the bottom spoiled the game.  Cool pics, though, for sure.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Quitou said:


> Ya, the link at the bottom spoiled the game.  Cool pics, though, for sure.


So you figured out that I cheated?


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

smilinsteve said:


> I'm going to guess Israel


Negative - the deserts in Israel are considerably more monochromatic; they're almost all limestone...but you're not too far.

Ever seen Lawrence of Arabia? It's Wadi Rum (and the surrounding areas) in southern Jordan. We rode from Aqaba to Wadi Rum, to near Petra, via some pretty isolated back-country, taking in some pretty terrific scenery and primo fatbike terrain.

From a five-day trip, I can say southern Jordan is a great place for bikepacking. I'd love to go back and spend more time just exploring Wadi Rum by fatbike. Highly recommended!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jbphilly said:


> Negative - the deserts in Israel are considerably more monochromatic; they're almost all limestone...but you're not too far.
> 
> Ever seen Lawrence of Arabia? It's Wadi Rum (and the surrounding areas) in southern Jordan. We rode from Aqaba to Wadi Rum, to near Petra, via some pretty isolated back-country, taking in some pretty terrific scenery and primo fatbike terrain.
> 
> From a five-day trip, I can say southern Jordan is a great place for bikepacking. I'd love to go back and spend more time just exploring Wadi Rum by fatbike. Highly recommended!


Ok, so its not Israel.....Yet!

JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

resurrection pass trail







Rolly Lake in Nancy Lake State Park -10 that day







Near serenity falls Lake Eklutna


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just awesome!!


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

smilinsteve said:


> Ok, so its not Israel.....Yet!


Heh...your sense of humor is already appropriate for the region!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

From last weekend's 3 day loop around portions of Canyonlands NP. 180 miles, only 5 on pavement. Two river crossings, deep sand and even stretches of snow.

Untitled by kullaberg631, on Flickr

Untitled by kullaberg631, on Flickr
Untitled by kullaberg631, on Flickr


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks like a lot of you bike packers are loners. Any concerns with that or precaution you take in such remote places?


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

smilinsteve said:


> It looks like a lot of you bike packers are loners. Any concerns with that or precaution you take in such remote places?


Nope. Just typical stuff when traveling solo like having a plan, leaving it with someone, etc. When traveling out of the country like in Iceland, Ecuador, Colombia or other remote places, I always take with me a Delorme inReach Explorer so i can be guaranteed communications with my wife at home. That thing is priceless.

The more remote I am in places like the Rockies or Utah were it's possible to get pretty darn far from external assistance I just get more calculated with my decisions. You simply don't huck off big drops or push the limits when you're solo. Or, you shouldn't anyway. There's a certain skill-set to solo travel, but it's easily learned, and in my opinion often safer simply because you don't have other people's influence inviting dangers or bad judgments. Solo travel is really awesome in my opinion, but not for everyone.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

just a quick overnighter (first one this year) to test out new shelter. thus minimal load. the weather was pretty evil


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> From last weekend's 3 day loop around portions of Canyonlands NP. 180 miles, only 5 on pavement. Two river crossings, deep sand and even stretches of snow.


We got weathered out of a similarly ambitious Canyonlands trip a week and a half ago. Married to the dates we had meant we ended up in AZ during that weather window.

Would be great to see/read about your route.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

mikesee said:


> Would be great to see/read about your route.


I already divulged more route beta than you typically do!

Edit: Okay, I'll work on it.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> I already divulged more route beta than you typically do!
> 
> Edit: Okay, I'll work on it.


Stop avoiding the question!



If I had to guess, I'd say your bike-in-snow pic is a mile or three west of Cathedral Butte. But (even if that's right) that tells me nothing about how you got there, nor where you went from there...


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Snow is Flint Trail, actually.

This trip was very close to be within the rules and regs of land managers of the area. Even took out a permit for the Maze. Mostly I needed to do some long straightforward pedaling days, while seeing a few new places.

Full disclosure:
Day one.
Day two.
Day three.

Soo.. that no so frozen winter trip of yours to somewhere near Paradox/Dolores River? The one w studded tires. PM if necessary.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Snow is Flint Trail, actually.
> 
> This trip was very close to be within the rules and regs of land managers of the area. Even took out a permit for the Maze. Mostly I needed to do some long straightforward pedaling days, while seeing a few new places.
> 
> ...


See--I needed you to respond because I was *way* off.

Happy to share on the not-so-frozed trip. But I don't do PM's--email me at mike dot curiak at gmail.

Thanks.


----------



## mntbikejim (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's a few from a trip in SF bay area(south), and one more from above Marlette lake on the Tahoe rim trail. area


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

tomikazi said:


> Here's a few from a trip in SF bay area(south), and one more from above Marlette lake on the Tahoe rim trail.


That shelter system looks pretty nice. What are you using there?


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

big_papa_nuts said:


> That shelter system looks pretty nice. What are you using there?


That would be a warbonnet "superfly" silnylon tarp, Northface "Gold Kazoo" sleeping bag(650down30*), A Marmot screen bivy, "softtarp"groundsheet(home depot), Mylar bubblewrap(windshield sunblocker)cut to size for pad. I really like this system although I believe the warbonnet tarp is actually made for hammocks. Plenty of weather protection for cooking under as well. And when my brother-in-law comes along we fit both our screen bivys under the one tarp. I've ditched the groundsheet for most trips which brings items mentioned to around 3.8lbs.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Does the screen bivy come with a fly? I like the size of the tarp fly...big enough for bike. Nice


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

_"Life is a garden, not a road. _

_We enter and exit through the same gate. _

_Wandering, where we go matters less _

_than what we notice."_

― Kurt Vonnegut

Our winter was but a shadow of it's normal self, but it _was_ winter. Impatient humans that we are, before one season's ended we're ready for the next.

So it was that we drove away from our own little slice of heaven and headed for the Sonoran desert.



We had reason to both celebrate and take some time off, and given a choice Jeny's first (and 2nd, and 3rd) preference would always be to bikepack.



I'd ridden a handful of trails in the desert north of Oracle, but had never been able to complete the loop that Scott raves about. We set that as our primary goal for this trip.



Into the Box.



Secondary goals included catching up on some rest, and sleep, and being outside somewhere wild and beautiful each day.



I failed miserably on the sleep part (_as I almost always do_) but the rest was easy given where and when we were.





The elusive Area 52.











Although we poked around the edges of A52 a fair bit while searching for the route, and the exit, we felt that we had scarcely scratched the surface of the riding to be done on this formation.







More miles of shandy jeep roads than I care to cover in a day led us to a few miles of wash bashing and then, finally, onto Ripsey.

Greg had been here a week earlier and had forewarned us that the poppies were 'out', and we were ecstatic to arrive with afternoon light and some gas left in the tanks.









The entire climb of Ripsey is challenging, with a few exclamation-point switchbacks to keep you honest.







Honey light and sumptuous breezes kept us in the saddle longer than maybe we'd planned to ride that night. It was hard to stop, so sweet were the views and temps around every next corner.









Eventually we carved out a little home amidst the succulent sentinels and slept the sleep of the exhausted.





Somehow the flora and illumination the next morning were even sweeter than the night before.







Mid-day temps sent us down to the Gila River to re-up on water, and then, laden heavily, we began the climb into the Gila Canyons in earnest.



Largely mellow grades prevail and the tread is wide and non-technical enough to allow you to take in the unfolding grandeur. Occasionally, a steep stinger would require that we burned a match or two to stay on the bikes.





Difficult to put this climb into context with words. It just keeps going and going, not merely up but *in* to the heart of the canyon system. And I'm not sure you can get a sense for how expansive this system is from anywhere other than on the ground, slowly crawling your way up it.





Just shy of sunset, tired, sore, sunburnt and recharged, we closed the loop back where it had begun 3 days previous.



Pre-production Surly 29+ tires were my choice for the trip, and proved far more comfortable and adept than expected or even hoped for. So much so that I started, and finished, a drawing for a chassis to better exploit them while climbing away from the Gila River. Stay tuned on _that_.

My bike looks lightly loaded, and in truth it _was_ if you discount the 5 liters of water in the frame bag. Double secret punishment training, or something like that...



Thanks for checking in.

MC​


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, beautiful pictures Mike. Looks to be a great area.


Cleared2land said:


> Does the screen bivy come with a fly? I like the size of the tarp fly...big enough for bike. Nice


It did not come with a fly, and Marmot actually no longer makes it. They do make a newer version, same design but with solid panels so it is weather proof, but not double-walled. They also added a pole for the footbed.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Bikepacking with a purpose?

Trail clearing late spring last year










My wife's blog post about that trip (more pics on the blog page)
*CHILCOTIN CHAINSAW GANG*
Chilcotin Chainsaw Gang | The Mountain Bike Life


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

My wife's blog post of a trip we did last summer. We had been clearing the trails for 3 years to reopen this loop. (more pics on the blog page)










*REAPING THE REWARDS*
Reaping the Rewards | The Mountain Bike Life


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> From last weekend's 3 day loop around portions of Canyonlands NP. 180 miles, only 5 on pavement. Two river crossings, deep sand and even stretches of snow.


Nice! Any map of your route available to view?

Edit: sorry, didn't see this had already been asked by MC.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

CraigH said:


> My wife's blog post of a trip we did last summer. We had been clearing the trails for 3 years to reopen this loop. (more pics on the blog page)
> 
> *REAPING THE REWARDS*
> Reaping the Rewards | The Mountain Bike Life


Now that has to be more rewarding then most trips! Nice shots.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Inspirational pictures mikesee!  Hopefully I'll have some of my own in the next few weeks here in southern NV.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

CraigH said:


> Bikepacking with a purpose?
> 
> Trail clearing late spring last year


Bikepacking with a chainsaw now that's cool! Looks like a lot of hard work congrats on the trail :thumbsup:


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW! Thanks Mike I needed that. As always...DELIGHTFUL!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Bikepacking with a chainsaw now that's cool! Looks like a lot of hard work congrats on the trail :thumbsup:


We had cleared far enough back in the loop that it was taking us all day to ride in and out that we didn't have much time to do actual clearing.

The feasible thing to do was camp out there allowing more time for trail work.


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Secret R&D facility*

After MC's mention of another project with his recent nicely done photographs, I could not help but chuckle when&#8230;&#8230;.
IMG_1313.jpg (268.6 KB)
On a trip the other day, I believe I may have stumbled on MC's special projects facility in Pringle, SD. 







Design work/ idea development







A new 4 cog cluster







1X drivetrain







Paint scheme - Frame design

Thank you MC, your work is always inspirational and well done


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'll throw a couple in there.*

I'm just at the beginning stages of bikepacking, but I did a couple overnights to Pan Toll Station on Mt. Tam from Oakland, CA.

At the foot of the Golden Gate Bridge









Lunch break at Rodeo Beach









The view from Railroad Grade on Mt. Tam at about 1500' up.


----------



## AaroninSC (Apr 10, 2011)

*1st trip and solo*















You can find more pics on my instagram...https://instagram.com/aaronmatthewkoenig/


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Leaving the Maze on a hot, dusty afternoon last week, after a 5 day trip.

DSC02029 copy by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

My first bikepacking trip, made about 50 miles for 2 days. Great fun! No water available, had to carry it, 3 2L bladders in backpack plus 5 water bottles. Was planning on 2 nights but cut it short due to logistics with the Mrs for pick up. She dropped me off out in the desert and said I was crazy!  Haven't bothered with a frame or seat bag yet, still saving up for a new bike. So the fully rigid GT rattled all my bones for a couple days!







a hole in the rock



This picture doesn't really show it, but that "road" is STEEP! It was cut into the mountain when the power lines were built, then backfilled with dirt, rocks and ditches to prevent any travel on it. Had to walk the bike down, was difficult to say the least!









lolz 















yum yum!







Slept like a rock, and headed back to outskirts of Vegas the next day for pick up by the Mrs. Will do it again soon! :thumbsup:

Las Vegas down there in all that smog lol


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola! 

Reaching Salinas Grandes (salt flats) after climbing from 7100 to 13500+ feet in 18 miles 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Can I ask what mirror you're using in that last pic?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Owlish said:


> Can I ask what mirror you're using in that last pic?


Woops sorry for the delay it just dawned on me you were talking to me and the mirror on the helmet right? It's one of these CycleAware Reflex Flexible Helmet Mirror - REI.com been working great for a few months, some reviews say they start to wear out and get all floppy though.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Quitou said:


> Best trip of my life. All images by little old me - Christophe Noel


I must say that the scenery in your post is amazing and it looks like a killer trip.

What really struck me was thinking about the amount of time it took in setup to get some of those photos. Specifically the waterfall pic and the one of you riding on the bike coming up on the crashed plane. Did you set up the camera and shoot remote somehow? Use intervalometer?


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

mikesee said:


> _"Life is a garden, not a road. _
> 
> _We enter and exit through the same gate. _
> 
> ...


Now thats a trip, and an amazing set of photographs. Bravo!! Bravo!!


----------



## oldladybiker (Apr 10, 2012)

Geraldv9 said:


> I apologize in advance if this thread already exists but I couldn't find it. I thought it would be nice to see a couple pictures of peoples trips with some included info on the area/trip.
> Having introduced the idea to the forum; last fall I had a window of five days to spend in The Bighorns of Wyoming and did a circumnavigation of The Cloud Peak Wilderness Area. Starting/finishing in Buffalo, Wy., the trip was self supported (not much out there but water) and the 240ish miles was accomplished in 4 1/2 days. A mix of trails, roads, and cross country made for a great trip with really nice scenery.
> View attachment 962340
> View attachment 962341
> ...


I've backpacked in the Cloud Peak Wilderness quite a bit in the past 12 years, but I've never tried mtn biking there...another way to explore the Bighorns via muscle power, up close and personal!


----------



## oldladybiker (Apr 10, 2012)

Enjoyed your trip photos! Hope your tires managed to avoid the beautiful cacti (my nemesis at my local weekday riding area)! But it looks rather hot, dry, and shadeless...don't think my doggies could hack this with me...


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Did another trip, this time to the Lunar Crater National Natural Landmark in central Nevada. Good fun but the weather was not so nice in the evenings, wind shredded my base camp tent the first evening, and made the next night not so comfy. Saw lots of neat stuff though! :thumbsup:







The wind was blowing from behind across the lake bed when I camped but that changed. :madman:


----------



## kbabin (May 25, 2006)

*Few years ago.*

Ouachita trail near the John Archer Shelter


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Here is the link to my trip last year in the Tahoe National Forest.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/beyers-baltimore-grouse-ridge-trip-936558.html


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Trip to Michigan last year. Rode from Chicago to Custer then did some North Country Trail and High Country Pathway.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Some old VVA 26 bike trip photos*

Earthtones invade Catalina Island MTB Bike Tour day trip early 82.



























On the way to Santa Barbara backcountry trip with Ron Harford 1982. RIP. An early trip on the freshly painted VVA 26 race bike. When you get a VVA 26 stuck you are stuck! To heavy to even carry. Empty the beer? I think not. At least not yet. LOL









First day of 3 yr no rent bike adventure. VVA added 2+" to the rear end length as you just couldn't keep the front end on the ground and I added all the braze-ons for my world tour. In front of AS Bike Shop in IV.









Sykes Hot Springs area Big Sur, CA.









Floating bridges! Yahoo.









Wilderness Bicycle Tours day trip March 83.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Man I love those pics! Making history!
I remember those old elevated chainstay Geckos! Glad to see you're still around!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

THX
My knees are shot and can no longer ride. This is what I do now. Try to camp out at least two times a week even if it just outside of the shop.


















This is the 1 man Sierra Designs Gore Tex Bivy Tent I used for the most part. Single layer construction. I have three of them and will buy more as I find them. Never have had an issue with condensation. Fits in my fanny pack 2.2 lbs. Works best if using 2 stakes but after you get your bedding in, it will stay up. Foot vent gets closed though and not good in wind at that point. Spent many a night in the snow even. You just wake up and pound it off. LOL.

My Sierra Stove next to the Sammy on the ground. The same one I have had since high school. Went shopping yesterday for a new stove. Decided this one is one I will still use even though it is a pain in the ass to get going. It works way better at altitude than any of my other propane stoves.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome old pics geckocycles :thumbsup: Lotsa mud on the rim brakes!


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Did an overnighter by taking paved trail and gravel to the Whiterock Conservancy in Iowa. 55 miles out and had to set the bivy in the dark, but woke to a gorgeous morning. Then rode some of their newly built singletrack and headed home. Nice start to the season for me.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally got out for my first overnighter of the year. Planning to do some more and hopefully get some friends to join in on my next couple.








I got to ride through some nice rice paddies.







The trail has a bunch of random bridges. This is the golden gate replica.







Some locals hanging out by a waterfall (not much water this time of year though).







I got up early for the sunrise.







The early morning light on the trail was awesome.







The local bathhouse is right at the trail head.







My green oasis of a campsite.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I did my Oakland to Pan Toll Station ride again.*

Last minute getaway. Girlfriend was busy on the weekend and my kids were with their mother. What to do.... ?

:idea:

































I love this ride. That said, I need to branch out to some new destinations.


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

Overnighter to Stockbridge WI on Lake Winnebago










I hadn't strapped the tent/pad/bag to the Warbird before, and despite the uneven weight distribution she handled it very well.

I still need to think seriously about a smaller/lighter tent....


----------



## ErikPlankton (Apr 8, 2014)

Here are some photo stories of my latest trips.

Touring the wine country in Germany: RIESLING by Erik Plankton

Spring time overnighter in Finland: Spring overnighter by Erik Plankton

Here is the same route in wintery conditions: Reitti 2000 by Erik Plankton

Enjoy!


----------



## DougM (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Erik, love the German report. A side note, what do you use for your blog? I love the layout.

D


----------



## ErikPlankton (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks! I use https://exposure.co/ Nice drag and drop interface with only relevant features.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Middle Asia, Kazakhstan.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*Resurrection Pass, AK*


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

My wife's blog post about bikepacking over the Easter long weekend in central Washington state.









*Joining the Quilomene Club*
Joining the Quilomene Club | The Mountain Bike Life

(I thought I had posted the link to this thread but can't see it, so better late than never?)


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Nizina River Wrangle-St Elias National Park


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Good stuff guys! Very cool 
How are them steep hills while loaded down? 
Where do you buy you bags?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Boondock77 said:


> Where do you buy you bags?


http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/bikepacking-gear-bags-who-makes-em-766873.html :thumbsup:


----------

